
Show HN: Superplaceholder.js – super charge the way users interact with forms - chinchang
http://kushagragour.in/lab/superplaceholderjs/
======
mipmap04
Very cool! I'm writing an app right now that could really use some extra
direction as users start filling out forms. I'll definitely be checking this
out - thanks.

